# Compak K3 Touch



## jamfit (Apr 27, 2015)

Has anybody got any experience with the Compak K3 Touch? How dose it compare to the Zenith 65E. I cant find much in the way of reviews on it ?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Gail and Kat to the rescue


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

jamfit said:


> Has anybody got any experience with the Compak K3 Touch? How dose it compare to the Zenith 65E. I cant find much in the way of reviews on it ?


I did a mini review on one a while back for Bella Barista, is it no longer on their site?


----------



## jamfit (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks ridland.. Gail and Kat

DavecUK I couldn't see your review on Bella Barista site, would it make a decent partner with a Rocket Cellini in your opinion or would I need to stretch the budget a bit more to do the Rocket justice?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

jamfit said:


> Thanks ridland.. Gail and Kat
> 
> DavecUK I couldn't see your review on Bella Barista site, would it make a decent partner with a Rocket Cellini in your opinion or would I need to stretch the budget a bit more to do the Rocket justice?


If your wanting all new and kitchen friendly, yes, it should make a good partner for the Cellini. I used it with my Vesuvius, which is very unforgiving of a poor grinder and it performed surprisingly well. If you ask BB, I am sure they will send you a copy of the mini review (more an engineering report really). I think they must have accidentally removed it from their site.

You can always spend more and more and more on a grinder (and machine for that matter), but there is the price vs performance drop off. I think With a Cellini and K3 you're in a good place to either stay as you are, or pursue the rocky road of upgraditis in the future..


----------

